# PB avec écran LCD 19 pouces Samsung



## forzaxelah (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voulais juste dire que j'ai acheté un écran TV LCD Samsung LE19R71B 19 pouces.

J'ai dû acheter un câble écran dsub mâle-mâme + un adaptateur Dsub->DVI (total 22,30) mais cela marche correctement.

Je n'ai pas encore touché aux réglages couleurs mais cela est déjà très bien comme ça.

Je voudrais par ailleurs préciser: Contrairement à ce que la notice dit (ou bien les descriptifs techniques), on ne parle pas uniquement de liaison PC mais aussi liaison MAC, car évidemment cela marche pour le mac également.

Mon message est juste là pour vous dire qu'avec les Samsung (enfin je généralise un peu là) mais la configuration est facile à faire.


Seul hic de l'écran: Le son est pas top, mais bon quand on est un adepte mac, on a déjà l'habitude avec le son du PB (lol) alors évidemment on a déjà depuis bien longtemps opté pour de belles et performantes enceintes....

Il ya un port DVI sur la TV qui semble n'être pas destiné au fonctionnement TV<->Ordi.
Je vais tester (mais pas tout de suite, mes câbles DVI ne sont pas chez moi)
Je vous tiens au courant (ou bien vous, si vous avez fait le test)

(Pour le modo, désolé, je ne sais pas dans quel rubrique mettre mon avis vu que c'est entre PB et périphériques, mais comme le but est de constater le mariage facile entre les deux...)

Apluche


----------

